# have done ibs 100 four years ago and now back



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi,Well I can not believe I am back here again with my old problem! I did the audio 100 back in 2005 when I had ibs c and bloating and I got better or better yet, I got cured . Than during my pregnancy with my 2nd baby I got ibs c and bloating as well , I did the audio 100 and once I delivered I was back to feeling fine. Now after being fine for so long I have started again with my problem to the point where I am in constant discomfort. My main and perhaps my only real problem this time is severe bloating. I started the audio 100 once again and i am in the 18 th day. I am a bit discouraged as i do not know why this is returning , could it happen? Is it normal to just have one main complaint such as bloating and can the audio 100 help just for this one main and debilitating problem, bloating. When I do the second session, ... in my case, i do not know what to imagine. Could there be fructose and sorbitol intolerance and could hypnoses help with all of this? It is so wierd that this time I do not really have constipation, just severe bloating to the point that I am in continuous distress, and I am fighting with the anxiety that it is creating. I no longer have any desire for the pleasures of life like I use to one month ago. Should I still have faith in the hypnotherpy? It has healed me in the past but why is it back again?! Should I do the hypnosis a different way or do I follow the same instrucions??? Will I also find relief this time around even though this time I do not have the typical constipation and diarhea like everyone else does, just severe and awfull constant bloating? In the morning my anxiety is at its peek as I wake up feeling like here goes another awfull day with this huge ball in my stomach!!!!!I need some encouragement and advise , thank you . Please help me.......


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy,I am so sorry that you are having problems again - firstly, I just wanted to let you know I removed a tiny bit of your post referring to specific imagery - this is because others who may be reading this post who have not done that session yet, need to approach it fresh as it is presented in their session, rather than reading it connected with your situation -just as you listened to it the first time.Regarding your difficulties, there is no way to know if the hypnotherapy will address your bloating for sure, but I would think so - you may just need another refresher round as you are doing. Not everyone has this, but it certainly is possible. The program should address the anxiety associated with your symptoms. If you do have fructose or sorbitol intolerance, hypnotherapy won't address this, but you would have to determine if your symptoms subside when you do not injest these substances - though you could have the bloating even without it.Continue doing the program, especially for your morning feelings, and try not to read or write about IBS as much as possible, as this can slow progress.You can also make an inquiry on the contact page of the Healthy Audio.com website where you bought your program, for free support and help there as well. But I would say in general, from what you have posted here, to continue on with the program, know that you felt well before, you can do it again, and if you have symptoms that escalate, to be sure and consult with your doctor to make sure nothing else besides IBS is going on - just to be on the safe side, since this time things seem a bit different for you - and it will give you peace of mind knowing one way or the other as well...So overall, dont give up and hang in there with the program - there IS still hope~ Feel free to contact me if you have further concerns or questions... All the best to you...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Oh forgot to reply regarding your imagery - dont worry about what you should or should not imagine/visualize in that session - just listen 'passively' and your subconscious mind will know just what is needed - if you 'need' a guideline, I would just think of calm balance of just what is needed for me right now - type thought - and that will cover all your bases!Hope this helps!


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Could this happen that symptoms of ibs (such as my mostly feared symptom which is bloating) come back after having done hypno 2 years ago? It causes me sooo much anxiety to the point that I only want to lay in bed in the mornings. I have no motivation to do anything other than sleep. It feels like I am new at this hypnotherapy but I have soooooooo much faith in it just because of what it has done in the past for me. I am at session 20 and I still feel absolutely nothing, is it normal (I forget how it went for me in the past)? All I feel like talking about is how bad I feel about all of this. Once again thank you. Any word of encouragement is greatly appreciated


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy,There is no way to know for sure the 'why' of all this - I would suspect that possibly there many have been a few episodes of being bloated that you experienced as part of just being a human being - just about everyone gets bloated now and then, has digestive stuff going on from time to time - but for you, it somehow triggered the past IBS type reaction - as long as you have been checked out by your physician and there is nothing new going on in terms of your heatlh or unusual diet that would result in bloating again. I would say that if the program helped you before, it should do so again - you may have added stressors now in that this came back and that adds to the mix - 20 days is still early in the program, so be patient even though I know it is hard sometimes. The program should begin to help with the anxiety you are feeling as well.As you are doing the program, try to keep away from writing and reading about IBS if it is possible - of course - I am here for you if you do need support and encouragement along the way. I do think that even though things seem rough right now, that there is hope and this is just a little blip and that you will gradually start feeling better as you progress along - keep thinking about how you were helped before - and hold onto that positive outlook - I know it can be hard when you are enduring a rough patch - and I have been there, believe me - but one thing that helped me through was knowing it would not last forever, that it would eventually get resolved and I hope you can keep that perspective as well!All the best to you...


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Hi Nancy,There is no way to know for sure the 'why' of all this - I would suspect that possibly there many have been a few episodes of being bloated that you experienced as part of just being a human being - just about everyone gets bloated now and then, has digestive stuff going on from time to time - but for you, it somehow triggered the past IBS type reaction - as long as you have been checked out by your physician and there is nothing new going on in terms of your heatlh or unusual diet that would result in bloating again. I would say that if the program helped you before, it should do so again - you may have added stressors now in that this came back and that adds to the mix - 20 days is still early in the program, so be patient even though I know it is hard sometimes. The program should begin to help with the anxiety you are feeling as well.As you are doing the program, try to keep away from writing and reading about IBS if it is possible - of course - I am here for you if you do need support and encouragement along the way. I do think that even though things seem rough right now, that there is hope and this is just a little blip and that you will gradually start feeling better as you progress along - keep thinking about how you were helped before - and hold onto that positive outlook - I know it can be hard when you are enduring a rough patch - and I have been there, believe me - but one thing that helped me through was knowing it would not last forever, that it would eventually get resolved and I hope you can keep that perspective as well!All the best to you...


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi,Thank you so much!!! You do not know how much those words of yours have helped me !!!!!!! It gives me hope to hear someone being optomistic about my present condition. You deserve a lot of goodness for helping people the way you do. I will do the tapes and I will do my best not to look on the net on ibs. However I do find that reading success stories regarding ibs and hypnotherapy helps a lot and I suppose this should not do much harm. I am also aware of your experience and heck if you can get better than I can too!!!! Thankyou a million. Please if it is not a problem may I write a few days from now to let you know how I am doing?Nancy (from Lima, Peru )


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing with the symptom of consistent bloating (same all the time, seems to get worse over time) is to makes sure you also get an Gynecological check up. Sometimes problems with that system can cause bloating and usually that is more consistant bloating than you see with IBS (IBS bloating may be every day but more typically comes and goes so is worse at sometimes than others, and female organ bloating tends to be 24/7 but doesn't vary much during the day. Both can have physical distension as well as feeling too full, but often the female organ problems tend to cause a lot of physical distension that also isn't varying from day to day or hour to hour).


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy - Kathleen makes a good point - and as I also mentioned, be sure to have this recent bloating checked out by your physician if you have any doubts - I had severe pain that docs blamed on IBS, and it turned out to be gallstones - then when still not resolved - took me 7 years of testing - I had ovary problems - the pain was totally different from my IBS, and I had to plead to have tests done; so Kathleen makes a good point - rule out anything else!As far as writing to me regarding updates - I am always happy to provide support - I have sent you a PM regarding further support, so we can communicate that way for specifics of your situation, the sessions, etc. However, overall, Mike says it is best NOT to "log" or rate progress on a daily basis - he has ratings for day 27, then at the end only. This is because rating and thinking back over how many attacks happened brings it back to your conscious mind and can delay progress. Most folks who do the program very gradually and subtly get better, until one day, they think, hey, I havent had IBS for a long time! The improvement sort of sneaks up on you - better and better, less and less episodes lasting shorter and shorter - that sort of thing. You certainly can write to me for encouragement - but I would hold off on reporting progress for awhile, unless you have something major to report - a sudden change for the worse or for the better - either way, that you need support for. For now, contact me via PM if you want to discuss session particulars, but for general support and encouragement, it is OK to post here or via PM - I am happy to encourage and support - there is hope!!! Take care and also - thank you for your kind words to me, I really appreciate them so very much!







((HUGS))


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Marlyne,Onen week ago I started with fever, diarea, bleeding and chills. I had severe dehydraation from the diarhea. I was hospitalised and with stool analysis they found I had amebia hystolic or amebiasis which is a small parasite. I am living in Peru thus all kinds of things can be caught here. The doctor thinks this is what has been causing all of my problems. The worst part is that I am taking flagyl an antibiotic with very strong quantities and I feel constantly nausious with absolutely no appetite and because I have suffered from ibs in the past I am afraid that this will not go away (this is my ibs way of thinking that is acting out ). I think it is the meds doing this but what if ibs has started and this is giving me nausia. Everyone tells me it is the meds but I am always afraid







. The worst thing i am feeling is lose of appetite and nausea. I am still doing the ibs tapes because I know it will help me with all this. I think it could help me manage everything a little better , right. Well all of what has happened to me in the last week has been quite of a shock , when I thought I was having a severe ibs time. Thank you for your time .................................Nancy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy,The first thing you should do for now, is to stop listening to the program until you are finished with the Flagyl - I was on it back in 1993 when I went to Mayo- even tho my tests were negative for parasites, they gave it to me anyway as a precaution- and it is very harsh. The side effects you mention are indeed from this medication and not IBS. The reason to take a break from the program is so that none of your current 'non-IBS' symptoms become linked with the sessions. Since you have listened right along, dont worry about it - and if the sessions do make you feel better and cope with the side effects, then that is fine, just continue, but listen only as needed, you dont have to go according to the schedule if you dont want to for the time being.Once you are off the flagyl, and the doctor says you are clear of the infection, you may still have some residual symptoms, but you should start feeling better and the side effects of the Flagyl will wear off. At that time, count back the number of days that you missed from the schedule and re-listen from there - if you miss more than two weeks in a row, then just begin the program over.While taking a break from listening to your sessions while you are experiencing the side effects and the illness is not mandatory, it may help you in your overall future progress.Get well soon, and I am so sorry to learn of this - I hope you feel better and better right away... you hopefully will then get right back on the track to feeling better once all this is over! (((HUGS))) to you...


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Marlyn,Tell me if I got this right? Once I finished the meds which is tomorrow and I start feeling better from them, only than do I restart where I left off. I have been doing the tapes this whole week that I have been feeling awfull from the pills! Does this mean that the tapes will no longer work for me if needed for the ibs. They changed me to another med called tinidazole and I think it is just as bad, because I could not tolerate the flagyl, it is the worst med I have ever taken. So if I only want the sessions to help with possible ibs issues than I should resume once this parasite thing is over , is that what you are saying? Marlyn , thank you so much for guiding me through this trying period , I truly think there are angels around. Thank youHi Nancy,The first thing you should do for now, is to stop listening to the program until you are finished with the Flagyl - I was on it back in 1993 when I went to Mayo- even tho my tests were negative for parasites, they gave it to me anyway as a precaution- and it is very harsh. The side effects you mention are indeed from this medication and not IBS. The reason to take a break from the program is so that none of your current 'non-IBS' symptoms become linked with the sessions. Since you have listened right along, dont worry about it - and if the sessions do make you feel better and cope with the side effects, then that is fine, just continue, but listen only as needed, you dont have to go according to the schedule if you dont want to for the time being.Once you are off the flagyl, and the doctor says you are clear of the infection, you may still have some residual symptoms, but you should start feeling better and the side effects of the Flagyl will wear off. At that time, count back the number of days that you missed from the schedule and re-listen from there - if you miss more than two weeks in a row, then just begin the program over.While taking a break from listening to your sessions while you are experiencing the side effects and the illness is not mandatory, it may help you in your overall future progress.Get well soon, and I am so sorry to learn of this - I hope you feel better and better right away... you hopefully will then get right back on the track to feeling better once all this is over! (((HUGS))) to you...







[/quote]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, Nancy - that's it. Michael has found that when an individual becomes ill and especially with similar symptoms to IBS, it is best to take a break from the program - actually the best is to stop it totally for the time being.If I were you, I would stop listening to the program until you start to feel a bit better and have a few days break after you are finished with your antibiotics. You will probably have a few days where you still will be feeling the side effects, but you will be able to tell the difference from your usual symptoms vs the side effects, etc.Once you are feeling better and are clear of this infection, then count back the number of days you missed on your schedule and re-listen from there and you should be fine and get back on track!







Since this is not a typical situation, but could happen from time to time, this procedure has been an extra help for IBS patients to see their best progress... It doesnt mean that if you continued listening the entire time while ill/having side effects, that you would not get better, it just means that the progress might be slower and not to the optimum level.Remember, others have gone before you with similar concerns, and have then felt better and better, so you can too!







And thank you for your kind words - they are greatly appreciated!


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Two last questiongs Marlyn,This flagyl has left me with no appetite, do you think it will slowly recover. Sometimes I am afraid I will be like this forever because fo medicine damage. My biggest fear now is that my side effect of appetite loss and nausia and bloating will remain. I know that anitbiotics can flare up ibs , so I guess it is good that I am in the middle of this hypnosis as that should help with ibs due to antibiotics , right?The other question is , if I am at session 42, than I resume session 42 when I recover, right?Thank you so muchnancyYes, Nancy - that's it. Michael has found that when an individual becomes ill and especially with similar symptoms to IBS, it is best to take a break from the program - actually the best is to stop it totally for the time being.If I were you, I would stop listening to the program until you start to feel a bit better and have a few days break after you are finished with your antibiotics. You will probably have a few days where you still will be feeling the side effects, but you will be able to tell the difference from your usual symptoms vs the side effects, etc.Once you are feeling better and are clear of this infection, then count back the number of days you missed on your schedule and re-listen from there and you should be fine and get back on track!







Since this is not a typical situation, but could happen from time to time, this procedure has been an extra help for IBS patients to see their best progress... It doesnt mean that if you continued listening the entire time while ill/having side effects, that you would not get better, it just means that the progress might be slower and not to the optimum level.Remember, others have gone before you with similar concerns, and have then felt better and better, so you can too!







And thank you for your kind words - they are greatly appreciated!







[/quote]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

First Question - Regarding fears and worries of antibiotic side effects, and additional symptoms of illness in addition to IBS:The sessions in the IBS Audio Program 100 can help with both the side effects you mention from the medications and illness symptoms that might linger once you are finished with the medication, and are technically free of the infection.Many IBS sufferers worry about these types of additional factors adding to their IBS symptoms and condition. It is all the same to your subconscious mind and all these additional symptoms of nausea, appetite loss and the concerns worries and fears, in addition to the ongoing symptoms of the IBS, are automatically addressed in the sessions - these types of things are incorporated into the imagery and all you need is already there - so dont be concerned or worried about that part.Most likely, I think it would be best for your situation if you would take a break from listening at all, and resume once you are totally off the antibiotics, and have had maybe a week or so to regroup and recouperate. I think this would be better overall for you, than to listen to any sessions during this interim period.Second Question: New Schedule to ListenSorry, I guess I did not explain myself too well! Look on p. 11 of your booklet - in most cases, the procedure is to count the number of days you missed, so if you left off on day 42, and you did not listen for 10 days, (for example) then you would count back 10 days on the schedule and begin again at day 32 - relistening to those sessions and go on from there.However in your specific case, since you might want to wait a bit until you are totally off the meds, and give yourself time to recover, you can either do the above and count back - or - you can start over which may give you a fresh start given your situation of being in the hospital and all - which is a lot to deal with. If you miss 14 days or more in a row, then the directive is to start the program over again anyway, so I think that may be the best route for you to follow - I think that this perhaps would give you the best advantage for progress.After all that, dont be too concerned about these directives - you could still listen right now, and you could pick it up on day 42 - it is just that the other ways would be better for your overall progress. Hope that answered your questions - and once you do start, as mentioned, try not to read or write about IBS if you can help it!Hope that helps!


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Marlyn did you get my last message from today?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

yes, I will be replying in a moment, hon.







(((HUGS))))


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

ok , it was because I can not find it in my contents so I did not know if you recieved or not. Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I just sent you a personal message reply.


----------

